

Selling my online project, and why you should too - ryanio
http://blog.ralxz.com/post/36981367089/selling-my-online-project-and-why-you-should-too

======
tmandarano
Literally listening to it right now. That's awesome. Good luck with the sale!

~~~
tmandarano
#AngelHackPaloAlto

